# Teeth



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

I noticed a while back that Midis (who is now close to 14 months old) had an eye tooth on the left bottom (if that is what it is called; maybe a canine? anyway the sharp, long, pointy tooth) was sort of angled in rather than straight. So then I tried to check out the same tooth on the right bottom and couldn't find it. He wasn't very cooperative and his tongue, lip and beard really obstructed my view so it has taken some time to actually figure this out. But now I think that his right lower eye//canine tooth is missing. I can't see well enough to tell if there is a gaping hole where he might have accidentally jerked it out while playing, or whether his adult tooth never came in or what. Any advice or insight to what might be the deal here??? It certainly is not affecting his playing, eating or anything else in his life, but I am just curious. Obviously I will have the vet look at it the next time he goes in for shots, but they are not due for several more months and I am just very curious.

Any thoughts on this????

Cyndi


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

It would take some major trauma to pull the canine tooth out. They can break/fracture though. It is possible that he never had an adult canine. 

The canine is the very long pointy tooth. Then there are 6 incisors in the front. Many dogs have missing incisors. 

Misaligned teeth are a common problem - often a reason why pups are placed as pets instead of kept as show dogs. So long as the tooth does not cause any trauma to the mouth, its just fine to be off.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

> It would take some major trauma to pull the canine tooth out. They can break/fracture though. It is possible that he never had an adult canine.
> 
> The canine is the very long pointy tooth. Then there are 6 incisors in the front. Many dogs have missing incisors.
> 
> Misaligned teeth are a common problem - often a reason why pups are placed as pets instead of kept as show dogs. So long as the tooth does not cause any trauma to the mouth, its just fine to be off.[/B]


Thanks for your input on this. I know that my last malt, Casper, used to have this ridiculous habit/obsession of jumping up and trying to open the door with his mouth and I actually think he knocked out a couple of his incisor teeth doing this when he was young. But the canine tooth is the one that Midis seems to be missing. It is the long, pointy tooth not the smaller incisors.

I'll have the vet look at it on his next visit to make sure he doesn't have a problem that needs attention, but I would certainly guess not judging from his appetite, energy and general happiness and well-being.

*hugs*
Cyndi


----------

